# Would Love some Help!



## tony777 (Sep 13, 2005)

I've been with my wife for about 11 years now.  The problem is, I have to adjust that to 10.  The last year I have slept either on the couch or in the guest room.  She checks-out nightly between 8-9:30 & most of the time with the 5 and/or 7 year olds with her.  I'm Mr. Mom & then some.  I need some advice on how to kick-start this relationship back into gear.  (Warning: about a year ago, we were in the pool at the Mandalay Bay Resort in Las Vegas and she blurted out "This is NOT where I wanted to be on my vacation!"  Then, "Oh God, did I really just say that?" No, she's not taking her Lexapro, Deseryl or her Ativan.  Should I stuff some in a box of chocolates for her?


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Sep 13, 2005)

Young children usually do put some strain on a relationship... but your reference to medications and chocolates makes me wonder if that was a joke or does she have a condition for which those medications were prescribed?


----------



## tony777 (Sep 15, 2005)

She was diagnosed with cervical CA when I met her & shortly after underwent surgery to remove affected ares of the cervix.  Also diagnosed with gestational diabetes with all 3 kids, but no remnant since then. Strong PMS, weight gain of 40 lbs. since second child (7), ADD as a child (now 35),  two stepbrothers passed away due to MD, on/off smoker, diagnosed with depression and accompanying anxiety about a year ago.  The Lexapro really seemed to be working, but she quit seeing the psychiatrist because she said he reminded her of her adoptive father.  A lot of factors to add up.  Actually this list just goes on.  But I know there's something that can brighten her up.  I just have lost my touch, I guess.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Sep 15, 2005)

How about encouraging her to find a psychiatrist who does NOT remind her of her adoptive father?


----------



## tony777 (Sep 19, 2005)

I did.  Interesting to note that she had no problem taking a large quantity of samples given me by my psychologist.  I mean to say, as prescribed.


----------

